# Clayton in Jonesboro, GA-So many Golden Ret. X's and Puppies!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*there are at least SIX Golden Ret. X's at Clayton now URGENT-TWO ARE PUPPIES!!!!*
*Link, Windsor, Sadie, Pistol and Irwin.

*I emld. the two GR Rescues in GA, and also Atlanta Dog Squad.

http://search.petfinder.com/shelter...terid=GA493&tmpl=0&lat=&long=&preview=1&sort=

Come Visit Us!
BUSINESS HOURS: MON-FRI 8-5 AND SAT 8-4 The Clayton Co. Police Dept. Animal Control Unit has many dogs and cats that are not featured on this site. Please visit our shelter to meet all the wonderful animals we have available. Please, help save lives by always adopting from a shelter, and spaying or neutering all of your pets. Be part of the animal overpopulation solution! DON'T BREED OR BUY WHILE HOMELESS PETS DIE. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*I KNOW AT CLAYTON YOU HAVE TO CALL AND FAX IN PAPERWORK. 
Email: [email protected] to help you.

THERE ARE AT LEAST SIX GOLDEN RET. X'S THERE-TWO ARE PUPPIES!!*
Clayton Co. Police Dept. Animal Control Unit 
1396 Government Circle 
Jonesboro, GA 30236 
Phone: 770-477-3684
Fax: 770-603-4199 
Email: 
Click here for a list of pets at this shelter

*URGENT! Link

Clayton Co. Police Dept. Animal Control Unit
Jonesboro, GA
770-477-3684 
[email protected] *


----------



## Team Alfie (Jun 4, 2008)

Link is one cool-looking dude. Unimaginative type that I am, I'd have named him Stripe. Good luck to all these guys and gals.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*There are three Golden Ret. X's there that need Help, Sadie, Link, and Windsor!!!!*

*I EMLD. THE GR RESCUES IN GA AND ATLANTA DOG SQUAD AGAIN AND ALL SURROUNDING STATES!*


There are three Golden Ret. X's there that need Help: Sadie, Link and Windsor!!!
http://search.petfinder.com/shelterSearch/shelterSearch.cgi?shelterid=GA493&preview=1

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/photoView.cgi?petid=11594968&photo=2

Windsor 

Golden Retriever [Mix]
Large Young Male Dog Pet ID: 084638 
Clayton Co. Police Dept. Animal Control Unit, Jonesboro, GA 
Printer friendly Email a friend Enlarge photo More About Windsor
Clayton Co. Police Dept. Animal Control Unit 
Jonesboro, GA 
770-477-3684 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11594968

*
Windsor
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11594968
Clayton Co. Police Dept. Animal Control Unit
Jonesboro, GA
770-477-3684 
[email protected] *


*I've had no response fromt he two Golden Ret. Rescues or Atlanta Dog Squad.
If anyone can, please email rescues for these Three! Sadie, Link and Windsor!!!*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Link*

One of the Golden Ret. Rescues just emld. me, her name was Sonja,
think she's with a GA Rescue and told me she was jsut there and Windsor and Link were there.

*She thought Link was unbelievably gorgeous and asked if I knew of any transport.*
I really hope that Sadie was resuced and that someone rescues poor Windsor!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Transports, ugh! They get in the way of so many lives from being saved when nothing is available. They also add to the boarding costs because sometimes it take FOREVER to set something up!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*What Sonja said*

Sonja has a rescue in Atlanta. She thinks Link is gorgeous and would love to rescue him, but has no foster homes open.

I've emld. rescues in GA, AL, TN, for all three of them.

I don't think that Sadie, Link & Windsor are going to make it out alive.
Friday is coming quickly!!

Looks like the puppy left behind at Clayton, Petina, will make it out.
A Friend from the East, Tahomawind, has offered $$ to save her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Bump for the babies at Clayton.

*I am VERY AFRAID for Sadie, Windsor, and Link!
(All Gold. Ret. X's!!)*

Poor little Petina, a boxer, lost her rescue!!!

www.petfinder.com/shelters/GA493.html

Please email if you can:
[email protected]


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Bump for the* babies at Clayton.*

*
I am VERY AFRAID for Sadie, Windsor, and Link!
(All Gold. Ret. X's!!)**Poor little Petina, a boxer, lost her rescue!!!

www.petfinder.com/shelters/GA493.html*
*Please email if you can save:
[email protected]*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reprieve*

just heard on Petfinder that all of the animals at Clayton got a reprieve till next Tuesday, Aug. 19


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Link, Windsor, and Sadie (8 yr. old in another thread)*

Sadie who is 8 yrs. old. Link and Windsor will die by Heartstick at this horrible shelter on Tues., Aug. 19th.

I emld. rescues but didn't even get a reply.

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/GA493.html

Pls contact [email protected] if you can save them or make a donation so a rescue MIGHT take them.
This is SO SAD!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Begging*

*BEGGING FOR THREE LIVES!!*

PLEASE can you save just one of these sweet Gold. Ret. Mixes?

It would be SO HARD to Choose:

Sadie, Gold. Ret./Setter mix is 8 yrs old and
Windsor and Link are SO YOUNG!

One of them is only six months old!

they all die of HEARTSTICK TOMORROW, Tuesday, Aug. 19th!!!!

*Pls contact shelter and also [email protected] if you can save Just One of them.*:no::no::no::no:


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

bump up for these pups


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Reading these posts is so heartbreaking and gutwrenching for these poor pups. 
It's easy to think someone should just take them in and find foster homes later when I'm not there.
I can't believe no one has taken them and they will die tomorrow. I am nauseous.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*There may be hope*

There may be hope

A wonderful rescue out East answered me and said they have to check with their intake coor. and may be able to take all three: Sadie, WIndsor and Link,
that they would cover their vetting but we would have to cover their transport and I imagine boarding before transport.

A wonderful person just emld. tinypaws and said they would sponsor Sadie.
I imagine it will be about $150 to save each dog.
I will donate $100.
That means $200 would have to be donated.

I don't know if that is possible.
Please email me at [email protected] if you can donate something and at least I'll know when the rescue says if they can or can't take them!!!! This rescue has a paypal button, but I don't want to collect money for these sweeties until we know for sure they will take them.

Correction on Ages:
Windsor is SIX MONTHS OLD
Link is an Adult Male
Sadie is 8 yrs. old


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Great news*

A wonderful rescue in NY is saving these three beauties but I was told they need boarding fees and transport fees collected.

I really HAVE to stop doing this-I am SERIOUSLY going broke, but I'm so grateful all three of these beautiful dogs will be loved: Sadie, Windsor and Link!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Another Update on the Three Musketeers..*




Your prayers worked for our Three Musketeers.


A Wonderful, Reputable, Rescue in NY is saving Sadie, WIndsor and Link!
They will be pulled on Thursday and be boarded and vetted and most likely a paid transport will happen!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update on Sadie, Windsor, and Link*

Link was adopted. 

Sadie and Windsor were pulled from Clayton and are in boarding. They will be fixed on Monday.

Peppertree Rescue in NY are taking both Sadie and Windsor into rescue.
We hope they will be going on a paid transport to NY VERY SOON!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Ah, that is good news! I know of Peppertree...


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Just read this entire thread, and it is heartwrenching, wondering whether the dogs will get out with their lives. This constant slaughter of innocents has to stop.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*The Golden Rets. were all lucky*

I know the puppies got out right away, then Link was adopted and Sadie amd
Windsor were fixed yesterday and are in boarding waiting to go to Peppertree Rescue in New York.


----------

